# Loss of Darko could be big blow to Magic, his wallet



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Brian Schmitz' Magic Basketblog



> Loss of Darko could be big blow to Magic, his wallet
> Posted on Apr 18, 2007 12:25:17 AM
> 
> The way Magic power forward Darko Milicic left the Verizon Center Tuesday night --- grimacing, balancing crutches and wearing a protective boot --- it doesn't look as if he'll be ready for the playoffs this weekend.
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If he somehow finds a well to play and does play well, he would make even more money. He needs to give it a go even if hes hurt.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

It's too bad that Darko's ankle injury had to come right before crunch time... His defense will be missed, but hopefully he can get back in time to play in Orlando. 

I don't understand why he is still bitter about not getting enough playing time... IMO Brian Hill had a plan on how to work him into significant minutes... In the blog it quotes Darko's agent saying that he needs to be utilized differently, i'm thinkin Darko wants to be the next Dirk. He needs to realize that his post presence is more important than him around tryin to make jump shots. IMO Darko just needs to be patient and try to use every situation as a learning situation... This is a good chance for him to develop some of the skills that make all-star big men. If he is resigned by the Magic i would be happy, and as long as we don't overpay i think he can really develop... but Otis should NOT overpay him, because we have other areas of need that can be addressed, and let's be honest... Darko wouldn't be the biggest loss, we still have Dwight!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

IMO, Darko is going to be asking for a Tyson Chandler deal.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

kamego said:


> If he somehow finds a well to play and does play well, he would make even more money. He needs to give it a go even if hes hurt.


I agree... There are so many other plays that will play through injuries come playoff time... If he's even 75% he should be suiting up to play... D-Wade put off shoulder surgery, just so that he COULD play in the postseason... Darko is really gonna show his character during the next couple weeks.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

kamego said:


> IMO, Darko is going to be asking for a Tyson Chandler deal.


which is EXACTLY what we should not be doing... Overpaying a big man.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> which is EXACTLY what we should not be doing... Overpaying a big man.


Unless Darko just wants a one year deal so he can hit UFA, he is going to get a huge money deal becasue thats what potential great big men get. I agree it won't help the Magic to give him 60 million dollars but thats what it could very well take


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I hate to say it, but longterm this could be a blessing in disguise for the Magic. Keeping his value down this summer would be great, especially if we can get him relatively cheap for longterm.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we can expect a sign and trade if darko gets some crazy deal elsewhere. but the question for this summer is - who has money under their cap to offer him $6-7M a year? 

The teams under are Charlotte, Atlanta, Chicago, Memphis and Orlando (i think). Charlotte already has Okafur, May and Brezec, with Okafur and Gerald Wallace ready to reup soon.

Atlanta has a plethora of youth to resign very soon.

Memphis' owner situation most likely won't give them much flexibility to do any deals. 

And Chicago has Nocioni, Hinrich, Gorodn and Deng ready to resign. 

If anything, Darko will either resign a 3 year deal with Orlando or take the qualifying offer and become and Unrestricted FA next summer, when there are more teams under the cap.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I hate to say it, but longterm this could be a blessing in disguise for the Magic. Keeping his value down this summer would be great, especially if we can get him relatively cheap for longterm.



My same thoughts. Orlando isn't winning this series anyway. At best we can steal a couple games. It will be nice for the other players to get that playoff experience. If Darko doesn't play he'll be less on the mind of GMs who might want to sign him. 

And I think Darko's agent is right to a point. I don't think he has been utilized properly. Brian Hill is trying to do the same thing Larry Brown did. Turn Darko into primarily a post player. That isn't Darko's natural game. We should be using Darko similar to the way Chris Webber has been used. And he should be on the court more with Dwight.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> we can expect a sign and trade if darko gets some crazy deal elsewhere. but the question for this summer is - who has money under their cap to offer him $6-7M a year?
> 
> The teams under are Charlotte, Atlanta, Chicago, Memphis and Orlando (i think). Charlotte already has Okafur, May and Brezec, with Okafur and Gerald Wallace ready to reup soon.
> 
> ...


I might be wrong... but I think that New Orleans and Toronto have some space under their cap... 

I could see Darko fitting into Toronto's style of play..

I'm with HJ in that Darko's value may decrease with him not playing significant minutes in the postseason... One way or another i have a gut feeling he will get overpayed somewhere...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> we can expect a sign and trade if darko gets some crazy deal elsewhere. but the question for this summer is - who has money under their cap to offer him $6-7M a year?
> 
> The teams under are Charlotte, Atlanta, Chicago, Memphis and Orlando (i think). Charlotte already has Okafur, May and Brezec, with Okafur and Gerald Wallace ready to reup soon.
> 
> ...


I agree Charlotte isn't going to make a run at him. Atlanta and Memphis though we really don't know because under the new owners, the preivous track records are meaningless. We don't have much good info to guess there.

Chicago is going to blow by the luxury tax one of these years but they can afford to. I am not saying they will sign Darko but I wouldn't be suprised with PJ Browns contract coming off of the books if they didn't shell out another 8 to 10 million to a free agent.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> My same thoughts. Orlando isn't winning this series anyway. At best we can steal a couple games. It will be nice for the other players to get that playoff experience. If Darko doesn't play he'll be less on the mind of GMs who might want to sign him.
> 
> And I think Darko's agent is right to a point. I don't think he has been utilized properly. Brian Hill is trying to do the same thing Larry Brown did. Turn Darko into primarily a post player. That isn't Darko's natural game. We should be using Darko similar to the way Chris Webber has been used. And he should be on the court more with Dwight.


I'm still not convinced that they haven't underutilized him intentionally, and kept him out of the starting lineup, away from big minutes on the court (particularly with Howard on there with him) to keep him from getting a huge offer somewhere else this summer. I may be wrong (Brian Hill might be that stupid) but it's really appeared to me that Darko has earned a starting spot and 25+ minutes every game with his play.

If they're looking longterm, it makes a bit of sense. 
a) The obvious - keep him for less money
b) Not like they had a chance at winning the title this year anyway
c) Hopefully motivate him to keep playing hard in practice and in the games to really earn that spot in the starting lineup and more minutes


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

you know his agent is going to look at Nene and say.. this guy had a major knee injury and didnt play for a whole year and denver still gave him a 10M contract.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The injury isn't serious, so I don't see this really affecting his payday this summer. I think if his camp can't get a Nene deal, they'll take a Kwame and try again in three years. Either way, at least 3 years, at least 8m in average salary.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> The injury isn't serious, so I don't see this really affecting his payday this summer. I think if his camp can't get a Nene deal, they'll take a Kwame and try again in three years. Either way, at least 3 years, at least 8m in average salary.


It's not that the injury is so serious teams would be hesistant to sign him out of concern, it's the fact that he either won't play or won't be at 100% in the playoffs to showcase his talent and have a big series. Basically, he can't be this year's Tim Thomas.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> It's not that the injury is so serious teams would be hesistant to sign him out of concern, it's the fact that he either won't play or won't be at 100% in the playoffs to showcase his talent and have a big series. Basically, he can't be this year's Tim Thomas.


That's true, but he also won't have the opportunity to flop and hurt his value as well. He still has mystery, so I don't see missing the playoffs a real problem for his contract situation.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Figures, Darko goes out there and plays the best of anyone on the team.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Figures, Darko goes out there and plays the best of anyone on the team.


lol, his average salary just went up to 9m. If he keeps this up the whole series, he's getting a Nene deal, no question.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not sure a situation where he plays off a Dwight Howard is the best place for him (and maybe the best for Orlando either), he showed a lowpost game from what i saw of the game yesterday, sort of like he looked for the national team at the WC. I think eventually he's a 18 and 8 guy with a few assists and a couple of blocks maybe a little more.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He's saying absolutely all the right things right now to go along with his effective play:



> "I'm still hurt, but I'm going to try," Milicic said. "I'm not happy with it. It really doesn't hurt that much. *I want to play. I'm mad.*"


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-mnotes2207apr22,0,2182488.story

Average salary just went up to 9.5m.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who is going to pay him?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> Who is going to pay him?


Well Memphis, Atlanta, and Charlotte (they can use the full cap this year, right) all have solid room under the cap. A lot will depend on what happens in the lotto - who gets Oden, does Atlanta keep their pick, etc. Charlotte has Okafor, so Darko may not make the most sense there. If Atlanta doesn't get Oden and/or doesn't keep their pick, he could be an option. Same for the Grizzlies. The best situation for Darko would be if Atlanta and Memphis miss out on Oden and both pursue him.

Otherwise, it would probably have to be a sign-and-trade if he leaves Orlando.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Premier said:


> Who is going to pay him?


Boston.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Somehow, I don't see Darko getting such a monster contract. I can see a $6M contract in his future due to the P-word, but for him to get any more is assinine. He hasn't proven anything. He shows flashes of potential constantly, but then he also shows laziness, timidness, and plays like he's afraid. I don't know, I'm not sold on the kid. If he wants to go elsewhere, so be it.


----------

